# Pick a Video game/Movie/TV character, Pick winner vs new opponent.



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: Pick a Video game/Movie character, Pick winner vs new opponent.*

Wesker

Wesker vs. Jill Valentine


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Wesker

Wesker vs Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: Pick a Video game/Movie character, Pick winner vs new opponent.*

Batman

Batman vs. Amélie Poulain


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Pick a Video game/Movie character, Pick winner vs new opponent.*

Batman

Batman vs. Pac Man


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Batman

Batman vs Punisher


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: Pick a Video game/Movie character, Pick winner vs new opponent.*

Batman

Batman vs. Mothra


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mothra

Mothra vs King Ghidorah


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Pick a Video game/Movie character, Pick winner vs new opponent.*

Alright, a nerd game. I'm so in. I don't like this only video games or movies, though. You've got to include tv. You can't taunt us like this. No Game of Thrones characters? I won't stand for it. 

EDIT - A Godzilla fight? Lame.

King Ghidorah. Mothra looks lame as hell. A moth, lol.

King Ghidorah vs Walter Sobchak


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

King Ghidorah

King Ghidorah vs King Kong


----------



## thelaughingman (Jul 5, 2016)

King Ghidorah

King Ghidorah vs Kratos


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kratos. The God of War! And the Dad of Boy!

Super huge on Kratos, as I'm sure most people know.

Also, good to see my suggestion went through. 

Kratos vs Jules Winnfield (Sam Jackson in Pulp Fiction)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kratos

Kratos vs Odin


----------



## Berakos (Apr 3, 2016)

Kratos

Kratos vs Slimer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kratos 

Kratos vs Tyrion Lannister


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kratos

Kratos vs Thanos


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God damn, it's like I have to choose between my children. I'm so conflicted. I've known Kratos for so much longer, and we have so many memories, but Thanos......damn. Wow. You really just stuck your middle finger in my face with this one. Well done.

Ughh, I'll pick Thanos right now, because Infinity War is still so fresh in my mind. 

Kratos, "I'm sorry, little one." 

Thanos vs Darkseid


----------



## Friendly Ant (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanos.


Thanos vs. Golden Amazo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanos

Thanos vs Thor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanos

Thanos vs. Gaira, the green Gargantua


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanos 

Thanos vs Raiden


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Raiden

Raiden vs Akuma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*Re: Pick a Video game/Movie character, Pick winner vs new opponent.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Alright, a nerd game. I'm so in. I don't like this only video games or movies, though. You've got to include tv. You can't taunt us like this. No Game of Thrones characters? I won't stand for it.
> 
> *EDIT - A Godzilla fight? Lame.*
> 
> ...


:surprise: That's a heel turn in my eyes!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Akuma

Akuma vs. Morrigan Aensland


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Akuma

Akuma vs Wong Fei-Hung (Drunken Master)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wong Fei-Hung

Wong Fei-Hung vs. Master Kau (Mr. Vampire)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Master Kau (tough one though, I went with the supernatural powers)

Master Kau vs Alucard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alucard from Son of Dracula, Alucard from Castlevania, or Alucard from Hellsing?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Alucard from Son of Dracula, Alucard from Castlevania, or Alucard from Hellsing?


Ah yeah my bad, I meant the Hellsing version.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Master Kau

Master Kau vs. Motoko Kusanagi (Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex version)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Master Kau

Master Kau vs Gouken


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Master Kau

Master Kau vs. Hsien-Ko (Darkstalkers)

This one seems natural...


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Hsien-Ko 

Hsien-Ko vs Trevor Philips


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Hsien-Ko 

Hsien-Ko vs Sol Badguy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hsien-Ko

Hsien-Ko vs.Mamuwalde (Blacula)


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Hsien-Ko

Hsien-Ko v Barron Blade


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hsien-Ko

Hsien-Ko vs. Captain Kronos – Vampire Hunter


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hsien Ko

Hsien Ko vs Scorpion(Mortal Kombat)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hsien-Ko

Hsien-Ko vs. The Joker (Cesar Romero)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Joker (for Cesar Romero cool points, my second fave Joker after Mark Hamill.)

Joker (Cesar Romero) vs Superman (Christopher Reeve)


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Superman.

Superman vs. Goku :maisie


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Superman, of course

Superman (Reeves) vs Joker (Nicholson)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker (Nicholson) 

Joker (Nicholson) vs. Fu Manchu (Boris Karloff)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker (Nicholson)

Joker (Nicholson) vs Iron Man (RDJ - I know there's only been one, so I'm saying RDJ because if I don't, I mean just general Iron Man)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker (Nicholson)

Joker (Nicholson) vs. Beatrix Kiddo


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Joker (Nicholson)

Joker (Nicholson) vs.David Lo-Pan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God damn, Joker is my favourite character ever, but Hamill is my ultimate version, so I'll say The Bride. Kill Bill is one of my movie GOATS.

Beatrix Kiddo vs Elle Driver

EDIT - Joker (Nicholson)

Joker (Nicholson) vs Elle Driver


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker (Nicholson) 

Joker (Nicholson) vs. Lady Snowblood


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker (Nicholson)

I've never seen Lady Snowblood, unfortunately. I know it's the inspiration of Kill Bill, I should see it but it's probably hard to find.

Joker (Nicholson) vs Joker (Ledger)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I highly recommend it. A true classic of the genre.

Joker (Nicholson)

Joker (Nicholson) vs. Doctor Strange (Peter Hooten)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fucking hell, Jack is never going to lose. :side:

Joker (Nicholson) vs Joker (Hamill)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sophie's Choice, man...


I guess Hamill...

Joker (Hamill) vs. Jungle Jim


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There we go, I figured that's what it would take. I personally find the Hamill version vastly superior, but whatever.

Joker (Hamill)

Joker (Hamill) vs Luthor (Clancy Brown)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker (Hamill)

Joker (Hamill) vs. Ellen Ripley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker (Hamill) 

Saw the first Alien, didn't like it.

Joker (Hamill) vs Joker's daddy, Darth Vader


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker (Hamill) 

Joker (Hamill) vs. Dracula (Bela Lugosi)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker (Hamill)

Joker (Hamill) vs Superman (Tim Daly - GOAT Superman. Fight me Reeves fans :avit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn! They're coming to get you now, Tyrion!

Let's make this hard...

Joker (Hamill) vs. Thanos (Avengers: Infinity War)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nah, this ain't hard for me, ultimate Joker is king. I love Thanos and Infinity War, but I'm a DC boy at heart. Any other Joker, I'd go with Thanos, even Ledger, but yeah, this is Hamill. 

Joker (Hamill) vs Batman (Kevin Conroy)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker (Hamill)

Joker (Hamill) vs. Tyrion Lannister (the character)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*sigh*

My namesake. Game of Thrones/ASOIAF is my favourite piece of entertainment ever produced.

Tyrion Lannister vs Jaime Lannister


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister

Tyrion Lannister vs. Brienne of Tarth (My favorite GOT character)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister

Tyrion Lannister vs Tywin Lannister (Actually my favourite character on the tv show, because Charles Dance gives the best performance I've ever seen any actor give, anywhere at any time)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tywin Lannister

Tywin Lannister vs. The Phantom of the Opera (Charles Dance)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good man. Tywin doesn't get the credit he's deserved on the tv show, thought he'd probably lose. He should've won those Emmy's instead of Dinklage. Not that he didn't deserve them, either, of course.

Tywin

Tywin vs Garrus Vakarian


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tywin

Tywin Lannister vs Sandor Clegane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tywin

Tywin vs Walter White


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tywin

Tywin vs. Doctor Strange (Benedict Cumberbatch)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tywin

Tywin vs Homer Simpson


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Homer

Homer Simpson vs Peter Griffin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Peter

Peter Griffin vs Stewie Griffin


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Peter Griffin.

Peter Griffin vs. Shion Uzuki.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shion Uzuki

Shion Uzuki vs. Samantha Stephens (Bewitched)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, two things I've never seen. I guess I'll just pick the anime character, for whatever reason. If I saw either, I'd probably swap them.

Shion Uzuki vs Deadpool


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Deadpool

Deadpool vs Deathstroke


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Deathstroke.

Deathstroke vs. Freddy Krueger.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Freddy

Freddy vs. Gogo Yubari


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Slade

EDIT - Freddy. Gogo didn't have a big enough role.

Freddy vs Bibgy Wolf from The Wolf Among Us


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Slade

Slade vs. Green Arrow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Slade

Slade vs The Dude


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Slade

Slade vs. Ultraman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alright, I guess we'll just forget that last page, lol.

Slade

Slade vs Han Solo (Ford)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Solo

Han Solo vs Jango Fett


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Solo (Ford)

Solo (Ford) vs. Janet Majors (Shock Treatment)

This will be a tough one... *cough*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Han

Solo (Ford) vs Chewie


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Han Solo.

Han Solo vs. Ahsoka Tano.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Han

Solo (Ford) vs Gunnery Sgt. Hartman from Full Metal Jacket


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Han Solo

Han Solo vs. Indiana Jones


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Han Solo

Han Solo vs. Sub-Zero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Han Solo

Han Solo vs. Imhotep (Boris Karloff)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sub Zero

Sub Zero vs Erron Black (my favourite MK character  )

Yeah, he's fucked in this one, lol.

EDIT - AGHH

Solo

Solo (Ford) vs Vito Corleone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

I swear, I'm going to get a Universal Monster to the next round...

Vito

Vito vs. Cody Jarrett (White Heat)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Honestly, had you not said Vito, I was gonna say Han Solo vs Boris Karloff's Frankenstein just so you'd vote for it and we could get off fucking Star Wars, because Star Wars always wins. Then we could get off the monster movie quickly, but alas, you said the Godfather, so back to business.

Vito Corleone vs Rodney Ruxin from The League. If you've never watched it, and let's be honest, you haven't, watch it. It's one of the best comedies I've ever seen.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO! Damn it! I just wanted to move away from Star Wars!

Actually, I have. Funny show.

Rodney Ruxin 

Rodney Ruxin vs. Liz Lemon (30 Rock)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, you have, sweet. To be honest, I'm not surprised you have, you seem to watch a lot of stuff. I just wanted to plug The League.

Ruxin

Ruxin vs Doc Brown

Oh, and for the record, I should correct myself. I said Boris Karloff's Frankenstein. I meant Frankenstein's monster. I know Frankenstein is the doctor, which most people don't. I just said that for the sake of being quicker.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doc Brown

Doc Brown vs. The Fourth Doctor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Doctor


































From Back To The Future. 

Doc Brown vs Magneto (Michael Fassbender)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doc Brown

Doc Brown vs. Erron Black


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doc Brown

Doc Brown vs Woody (Toy Story)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doc Brown 

Doc Brown vs. Rick Sanchez


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rick (burp) Sanchez

Rick (burp) Sanchez vs Morty Smith


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Rick

Rick Sanchez vs Ned Flanders


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rick

Rick Sanchez vs Charles Montgomery Burns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Charles Montgomery Burns

Charles Montgomery Burns vs. Charles Foster Kane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Burns. 

I hate Citizen Kane. I know, I know, GOAT movie, all that shit from the critics, it's boring to me. Burns is my favourite Simpsons character.

Mr. Burns vs Bender Bending Rodriguez


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Mr. Burns

Mr. Burns or Glenn Quagmire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Burns 

Mr. Burns vs. Buckaroo Banzai


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Burns

Mr. Burns vs Professor Farnsworth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Burns

Mr. Burns vs. Frederick Loren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Burns.

Mr. Burns vs Trevor Phillips


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Burns

Mr. Burns vs. Regina (Dino Crisis)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr. Burns

Mr. Burns vs *BOY* (Atreus)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Burns

I know I'm going to regret this, but...

Mr. Burns vs. The Phantom of the Opera (Lon Chaney, the GOAT)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mr Burns. 

Sorry, movies before color aren't for me. Besides, I'd probably take Burns over most film characters. Not all of them, but probably more than I can think of.

Burns is going on one hell of a run. Not bad for a 104 year old man with every disease known to man.

Mr. Burns vs Sweeney Todd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Which version?

Sweeney Todd 

Sweeney Todd vs. Sideshow Bob


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm only familiar with the Johnny Depp version. I know there's been others, but that's the one I know. It doesn't matter.

Sideshow Bob, even though I did like that film.

Sideshow Bob vs Sideshow Cecil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sideshow Bob

Sideshow Bob vs. Mr. Burns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Burns

Mr. Burns vs Ralph Wiggum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Burns

Mr. Burns vs. The Undertaker (Scooby-Doo! and WWE: Curse of the Speed Demon)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao

Burns

Mr. Burns vs Cotton Hill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Burns

Mr. Burns vs. Ami Mizuno


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh come on, Cotton's funnier than Burns.






:lmao

Burns

Mr. Burns vs Bart Simpson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Burns 

Mr. Burns vs. Uncle Deadly


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mr. Burns 

Mr. Burns vs. Patrick Bateman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Burns

Mr. Burns vs. The Blob (1958 version)


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mr. Burns

Mr. Burns vs. Zoom


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Zoom

Zoom vs Superman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Superman (I'm sorry, Zolomon. You're a wonderful poster.)

Superman vs. Darkman


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Darkman

Darkman vs Candyman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkman

Darkman vs. Golden Swallow (Come Drink With Me/Golden Swallow)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darkman

Darkman vs Rorschach


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Rorschach

Rorschach vs Riddler


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Rorschach

Rorschach vs. Thanos


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanos

Thanos vs Ra's Al Ghul


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanos

Thanos vs Pre Retcon Beyonder


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanos 

Thanos vs The Spectre


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Thanos

Thanos vs Shuma Gorath


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanos

Thanos vs Darth Sidious aka Emperor Palpatine


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Palpatine

Sheev Palpatine vs Voldemort


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Voldemort

Voldemort vs. Dormammu (MCU)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

.....

Palpatine.....I will get to the Harry Potter movies eventually. :shrug

EDIT - Dormammu

Dormammu vs the galaxies most useless bounty hunter, Inspector Boba Fett






Plz watch the clip, it's worth it. ~_~


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I did. They're not wrong...

Dormammu 

Dormammu vs. Inspector Gadget


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

(Y)

I love that podcast. Well worth your time if you like comic book movies, star wars or whatever.

Dormammu vs the man who's come to bargain with him, Doctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange vs. Jar Jar Binks, the jobber


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange. I can't even fathom someone picking Jar Jar, but Doctor Stranger Things have happened. 

Look at how clever I am. ~______________________________________~

Doctor Strange vs Captain America


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Doctor Strange. I can't even fathom someone picking Jar Jar, but Doctor Stranger Things have happened.
> 
> Look at how clever I am. ~______________________________________~
> 
> Doctor Strange vs Captain America













Doctor Strange

Doctor Strange vs. Lex Luthor (Jesse Eisenberg)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange

Doctor Strange vs Batman (Bale)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange

Doctor Strange vs. Erin Gilbert (Ghostbusters - 2016)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange

Doctor Strange vs Hank Moody


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Forgot about that show...

Strange

Strange vs. Haruhi Suzumiya


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's a great, hilarious show. Season 7 was horrible, though, unfortunately, and really ended the show on a shithouse note. The other six are great. 

I'm scared about Game of Thrones/A Song Of Ice And Fire. Endings are HARD to get right, apparently.

Doctor Strange vs Gandalf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

They are. Just ask any Lost fan.

Doctor Strange.

Doctor Strange vs. Harley Quinn (Batman: The Animated Series)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Or any Mass Effect fan.  Or any Godfather fan, and on and on.

Lord Of The Rings got it perfect, but that's pretty rare.

Doctor Strange. I do love Batman: TAS, but Harley was never my favourite. For a long time, I didn't like her at all. She's grown on me a lot, but...still.

Doctor Strange vs Loki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Sorcerer Supreme

Doctor Strange vs. Dr. Orpheus


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Strange

Strange Vs Rorschach (Watchman)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange 

Doctor Strange vs. Chandu the Magician


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange 

Doctor Strange vs John Constantine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange

Doctor Strange vs. Zatanna Zatara


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange

Doctor Strange vs Swamp Thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, bugger... I love them both.

Doctor Strange

Doctor Strange vs. Dr. Erasmus Craven

So far, Strange really is the Sorcerer Supreme. Let's see if he can keep this streak going...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You keep giving names like that, he'll be going forever.

I knew Swamp Thing would be right up your alley...

Doctor Strange vs Dante (Devil May Cry)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, Craven did inspire Strange...

Strange

Strange vs. Gambit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, and Killer Kowalski inspired Triple H, and Triple H inspired Asuka. Guess which order I rank them in.

Doctor Strange

Doctor Strange vs Spock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kowalski #1?

Strange, but I do adore Spock.

Doctor Strange vs. Dr. Frank-N-Furter


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Absolutely correct. Triple H second, Asuka dead last. Not a big fan of her, I don't see the appeal.

Doctor Strange

Doctor Strange vs Doctor Fate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange 

Doctor Strange vs. Ashley "Ash" Williams (Evil Dead franchise)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange

Doctor Strange vs Ellie (The Last of Us)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn. Wasn't expecting Strange to survive that, but I'm glad he did.

Doctor Strange

Doctor Strange vs. Scarlet Witch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Damn. Wasn't expecting Strange to survive that, but I'm glad he did.
> 
> Doctor Strange
> 
> Doctor Strange vs. Scarlet Witch


You didn't expect it because you thought I'd pick Ash, or somebody else? I'm only familiar with Ash on the briefest of levels. I know he quips a lot and has a chainsaw, and is nicknamed Ashy Slashy, and I think he works at a Wal Mart type store, I think, but that's literally it. 

I've never seen an Evil Dead. I do not like horror movies. I want to see the Evil Dead movies just because I'll give them a shot, because people tell me I should, but the only one on Netflix is Army of Darkness, and I never go into a series in the middle or the end.

EDIT - And now that's not even there apparently. They have the reboot, which I have no interest in, because it's the reboot.

Doctor Strange handily over Scarlet Witch. One of my least favourite Avengers in the films.

Doctor Strange vs Dexter Morgan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ash is generally adored by pop culture aficionados, so I thought there was a good chance that he would stop the sorcerer.

The series plays fast-and-loose with continuity. Really, you could start with any of them. Army of Darkness is light on real horror, so you may enjoy it. 

Doctor Strange

Doctor Strange vs. Jill Valentine (Marvel vs. Capcom)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Ash is generally adored by pop culture aficionados, so I thought there was a good chance that he would stop the sorcerer.
> 
> The series plays fast-and-loose with continuity. Really, you could start with any of them. Army of Darkness is light on real horror, so you may enjoy it.
> 
> ...


Well, pop culture aficianado, I might be considered by some, probably incorrectly, though I consume plenty of it, there is plenty I don't, and Evil Dead and horror in general is one such blind spot. Perhaps I would pick Ash if I knew him better. Then again, perhaps I would not, since Doctor Strange belongs to the MCU (although this is general Strange, which includes comics, which I have no familiarity with)

I still like to start at the beginning, because I hate missing anything. Regardless, Army of Darkness isn't there anymore, which I could've sworn it was a day or two ago. Maybe some day. I doubt it.

Doctor Strange 

Doctor Strange vs Luke Skywalker

This would normally be a slam dunk loss for Doctor Strange, but being as it's just you and me occupying this thread at the moment, I'm expecting a victory.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was about to call it a night, but I'll be damned if I let Luke win this!

Strange

Strange vs. Mako Mori


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Strange

Doctor Strange vs Voldemort


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good on ya, mate.

Doctor Strange

Doctor Strange vs another sure fire loss barring you answering again, but unlike Luke, this time, a deserving loss, Batman (Kevin Conroy)


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I absolutely love the animated series and especially the Batman games, gotta go with Conroy here.

Conroy's Batman vs Hamill's Joker.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm cool with that.

Joker (Hamill)

Joker (Hamill) vs. Harley Quinn (Suicide Squad - 2016)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes! Success! Phantomofthering will not be happy with that, but I am.  

What a run for Doctor Strange

Unfortunately, Kevin Conroy's Batman will NOT have such a run, because he just so happened to be paired against the one thing better than him, Mark Hamill's Joker. And really, better isn't even the right word, they are both the perfect embodiment of their character. It's just, perfect Batman vs perfect Joker, I go with perfect Joker. It's my #1 favourite comic book character vs my #3 favourite comic book character.



Spoiler: Who is #2, because of course that will be asked



Darkseid



Joker (Hamill) vs .....I'm nervous about this one, but cautiously optimistic, because I know how beloved Hamill is as Joker. Joker (Ledger)

EDIT - 

Same result.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I pick Hamill's Joker over both your choices. I pick Hamill's Joker over anything you give me, so I might be responding to this for the last time while he's the guy to beat :lol

Hamill's Joker vs Scorpion (Mortal Kombat)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker (Hamill)

Joker (Hamill) vs. George Newman (UHF)

The suspense is terrible.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> I pick Hamill's Joker over both your choices. I pick Hamill's Joker over anything you give me, so I might be responding to this for the last time while he's the guy to beat :lol
> 
> Hamill's Joker vs Scorpion (Mortal Kombat)


I'll pick Hamill's Joker over pretty much anything, as well, other than maybe Tywin Lannister from the show.

Joker (Hamill)

Joker (Hamill) vs Jörmungandr


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker (Hamill)

Joker (Hamill) vs. Rip Thomas (No Holds Barred)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker (Hamill)

Fuck Hogan and anything Hogan does. You might say I think he's.....doooookie. *sobs*

Joker (Hamill) vs Randall Graves (Clerks series)


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

You were pushing it with Jormungandr a pair of posts ago :lol I still would've picked Joker though. I appreciate Clerks and Randall a lot, but, it's still Joker

Hamill's Joker vs Commander Shepard :jericho2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker (Hamill)

Joker (Hamill) vs. Asuka (WWE 2K18)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I appreciate Randall and Clerks so much I was given pause, because it is hilarious, but I'd probably go with Joker. I don't know if that's the right choice. I love to laugh more than just about anything, so a good comedy hits me in the sweet spot.

As for the World Serpent, he's cool, and I did that wanting to see your reaction, but.....really? Pushing it? I don't think he's THAT awesome. 

Joker vs Shepard, that's pushing it. I don't know, man. Shepard is one of the least interesting characters on his own ship, but.....it's still Mass Effect. I don't fucking know. If it were Joker vs Wrex, I may have to edge Joker out, but even then I don't know. I'll stick with Joker.

I don't know if I made the right choice. It's so hard to choose between Mass Effect and DC. 

Joker (Hamill) vs Hannibal Lecter

EDIT - Oh, fuck.

You've shattered me. 

I'll go with Asuka. I.....I'm questioning myself, I really am. I don't know if this is the right call. 

Also, I should point out that Asuka is, in fact, a tv character, so doing the video game bit is unneccessary, although I don't know if throwing wrestlers into this dilutes the purpose of it, since we have a wrestling thread, but idk.

Asuka vs Superman (Christopher Reeves)


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I meant pushing it not as if it was a hard decision or anything, just funny that you picked it because I have it in my avatar. I meant it when I said Hamill's Joker would win against anything you guys picked.

Asuka, I guess. Don't like Superman that much outside of the Justice League context.

About that, gotta give my forum ID some credit and go with Asuka (WWE 2K18) vs Martian Manhunter. (it kinda does derail the thread a bit to include wrestlers)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka

Asuka vs Darth Vader


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

True, but I figured there would be less arguments if I went with the video game version. I mean, Asuka is a scripted character on a television program, but still...

Vader

Vader vs. Flash Gordon

I feel dirty.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> I meant pushing it not as if it was a hard decision or anything, just funny that you picked it because I have it in my avatar. I meant it when I said Hamill's Joker would win against anything you guys picked.
> 
> Asuka, I guess. Don't like Superman that much outside of the Justice League context.
> 
> About that, gotta give my forum ID some credit and go with Asuka (WWE 2K18) vs Martian Manhunter. (it kinda does derail the thread a bit to include wrestlers)


Sorry. Just wanted to pit her against Joker for that one round.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, 2k18 definitely isn't as good as Batman: TAS, that's for sure. They don't even get Asuka's screen pose right if you edit her, they take the mask away. What kinda shit is that?

Vader over Asuka? Is that just to end the wrestling thing? Surely you're not serious...

Darth Vader

Darth Vader vs Flash


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Sorry. Just wanted to pit her against Joker for that one round.


All things considered you did well, because we had to get rid of the Joker. Even in silly stuff like this you can't just get rid of the Joker in traditional ways, he's that good.

Vader = Star Wars so unkout

Flash vs Nathan Drake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Flash

Flash vs. Lydia Deetz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flash (And yes, I know who Lydia Deetz is. I saw Beetlejuice. Once.)

Flash vs Green Lantern

EDIT - That's probably too vague. John Stewart Green Lantern.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Flash

Flash vs. Washizu Taketoki (Throne of Blood)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flash

Flash vs Professor X


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Flash

Flash vs. Winslow Leach/The Phantom of the Paradise


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flash

Flash vs the Penguin (Paul Williams. The absolute best, most definitive Penguin, as with all the TAS characters, and yes, I know he's the singing voice of the Phantom of the Paradise and the villain of the movie, because I just looked it up.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Penguin (Williams)

The Penguin (Williams) vs. Swan (Phantom of the Paradise)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Penguin

Man, Paul Williams even looks like the original TAS Penguin. Same jaw. Maybe that was intentional.

Here's a bizarre one, kinda

The Penguin (Williams) vs Terrible Terry Tate

I'm sure you know who Triple T is, but just in case you don't, Terry Tate: Office Linebacker is this amazing series of Super Bowl commercials done by Reebok that aired in 2000. They are hilarious. Absolutely outstanding. My favourite commercials. I don't know if it technically counts as a tv character, but it was on television.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll allow it.

Penguin (Williams)

Penguin (Williams) vs. Phoenix (Phantom of the Paradise)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Do you know who he is, though? I'd highly recommend those commercials.

Penguin (Williams) vs Gaia (God of War series)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I vaguely remember him. I'll have to watch some of his commercials.

Penguin (Williams)

Penguin (Williams) vs. Beef (Phantom of the Paradise)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cool.

If you've played Gears of War, it's the guy who does the voice of Cole Train, and he's pretty similar to Terry Tate.

Penguin (Williams)

Nobody's gonna vote for these characters, btw. 

Penguin (Williams) vs Two-Face (Richard Moll - It's the Batman The Animated Series Two-Face, since I know that name won't be recognizable to most people.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I would... :sadbecky

The Penguin (Williams)

The Penguin (Williams) vs. The Penguin (Meredith)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Williams.

TAS is simply the definitive, ultimate version of these characters. The 60's show is not a version that I like at all. Granted, he does look pretty good as the character. 

The Penguin (Williams) vs Darkseid (Michael Ironside)

Don't disappoint me and vote for Williams, lol. (Do what you want, though, really.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ironside is pretty boss, but I gotta go with Williams

Penguin (Williams) vs. Virgil (Battle for the Planet of the Apes)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I am many things, Phantomofthering. You couldn't begin to imagine half of them, but for now, I shall take the role of executioner. 8*D

Penguin (Williams)

Penguin (Williams) vs Wolverine (Jackman)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Penguin (Williams)

REDEMPTION 

Penguin (Williams) vs. Darkseid (Ironside)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cheers, mate. Didn't have to be so nice. 

Darkseid (Ironside)

Darkseid (Ironside) vs Wonder Woman (Susan Eisenberg - Thankfully, no relation to Jesse.)


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

WW

Wonder Woman vs Lara Croft


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wonder Woman

Only played the rebooted Tomb Raider where she's stranded on the island, don't know about the old ones. She and the whole game just seemed like Uncharted, but kinda soulless. Not really any personality to the characters whatsoever.

Wonder Woman (Eisenberg) vs *BOY* (Atreus)


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't think the game wanted me to like the BOY that much, maybe the next ones will. I pick Wonder Woman.

Wonder Woman vs Aloy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wonder Woman (Eisenberg)

Wonder Woman (Eisenberg) vs. Wonder Woman (Lynda Carter)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Wonder Woman (Eisenberg)

Wonder Woman (Eisenberg) vs Lord Fanny (The Invisibles)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wonder Woman (Eisenberg)

Wonder Woman (Eisenberg) vs. Sherlock (Miss Sherlock)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> I don't think the game wanted me to like the BOY that much, maybe the next ones will. I pick Wonder Woman.
> 
> Wonder Woman vs Aloy


Have you finished the story? I have a feeling the BOY is gonna be fucking awesome in either the late second game or the third. :mark: I'm so excited. It's just a shame it'll be another few years. I want it now.

Wonder Woman (Eisenberg)

Wonder Woman (Eisenberg) vs Ares (God of War - voiced by Steven Blum)

I had no idea the guy who voiced Ares was also the voice of Grunt. That's cool as hell.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ares

Ares(GOW) vs Death(Darksiders)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wonder Woman (Eisenberg)

Wonder Woman (Eisenberg) vs. The Mad Hatter (B:TAS)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ares (GOW)

Darksiders is underrated, though. Granted, not much goes on in terms of story but it's a fun game.

Ares vs Zeus (God of War)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ares (GOW)

Ares (GOW) vs. Xena


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Xena

Xena vs Hercules(Kevin Sorbo)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ares (GOW)

Ares (GOW) vs General RAAM (the other GOW)

EDIT - I never watched either, but I'm going to pick Hercules, solely so we can do this next one

Hercules (Kevin Sorbo - tv) vs Hercules (Kevin Sorbo - God of War)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EDIT:

Hercules (Kevin Sorbo - God of War)

Hercules (Kevin Sorbo - God of War) vs. Godzilla (1954)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hercules (God of War) 

Hercules (God of War) vs Hercules (Disney)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hercules (Disney)

Hercules (Disney) vs. Hercules (Hercules in the Haunted World)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hercules (Disney)

I don't want to do Hercules vs The Rock, so I'll move on to another character

Hercules (Disney) vs The Genie (Aladdin)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You could've picked Hercules from Hercules Against the Moon Men...

The Genie (Disney)

The Genie (Disney) vs. The Wishmaster


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Unlike you, my knowledge of film doesn't extend to the days when people rode carriages to get to work, so I didn't know that existed for one, and secondly, I wanted to get off of Hercules.

Genie (Aladdin) vs Hulk (Ruffalo)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

...


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Hulk.

Hulk (Mark Ruffalo) vs. Vizzini (The Princess Bride).


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vizzini (The Princess Bride)

Vizzini (The Princess Bride) vs. Fezzik (The Princess Bride)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vizzini

Never go against a Sicilian when advancing to the next post is on the line

Vizzini vs Blackbeard (Black Sails)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vizzini

Vizzini vs. Doctor Syn (Dr. Syn, Alias the Scarecrow)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vizzini

Vizzini vs Saruman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Saruman. Gotta go with Christopher Lee.

Saruman vs. Francisco Scaramanga (The Man with the Golden Gun)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Saruman

Saruman vs Severus Snape


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Saruman

Saruman vs. Dracula (Christopher Lee, the GOAT Dracula)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm sure he's the GOAT Dracula but it's still Saruman.

Saruman vs Clint Eastwood's Man With No Name


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Saruman 

Saruman vs. Optimus Prime


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Prime

Optimus Prime vs Ultron


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Prime

Prime vs. Gipsy Danger (Pacific Rim)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't even know Gipsy Danger was the robot on the Pacific Rim posters, since I didn't care about seeing it. I had to watch the introduction of the character. I'll pick that, just because I am aggressively not a Transformers fan. 

Gipsy Danger vs Daredevil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daredevil

Daredevil vs. Jessica Jones


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jessica. As a character, not as a tv show. The first season was better, but the second season has been so dull I haven't even finished it.

Jessica Jones vs Black Panther


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I agree. Dig the character, but the show's just okay.

Jessica Jones

Jessica Jones vs. O-Ren Ishii


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I do love the first season, but it's because the dynamic between her and Kilgrave is so strong. That's the majority of the show, but the ancillary characters are terrible. 

I wish they brought him back. Purple Man in the comics can heal, so they should've had him heal from his broken neck after he injected that super dose of mind control serum into him and his veins went purple. I thought for sure that's what they were doing.

Jessica vs O-Ren, hmmm. Kill Bill is easily one of my favourite movies ever, for a long time, it was my favourite, but O-Ren as a character doesn't really do all that much. I don't even think I'd take any character in KB over Jessica, because she's that entertaining. I love cynical, bitter, sarcastic people. I'm one of them. Minus the alcohol.

Silly rabbit, Trix are for kids...

Jessica

Jessica Jones vs Kevin "Kilgrave" Thompson (Bet you probably forgot that was his name on the show. They only say it once. In the comics, his name is Zebediah Kilgrave.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Same. I was disappointed when he didn't go full Purple Man. Still, Tennant was quite remarkable in the part. With that said...

Jessica Jones

Jessica Jones vs. Sherlock (Cumberbatch)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Sherlock (Cumberbatch)

Sherlock (Cumberbatch) vs Spider Jerusalem


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nice. Been a while since I've read Transmetropolitan.
However, I believe this thread is specifically for video game/movie/TV characters, so I'm going to go with Sherlock. Sorry. Good choice, tho.

Sherlock (Cumberbatch) vs. Sherlock (Peter Cushing)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Sherlock (Cumberbatch)

Sherlock (Cumberbatch) vs Van Helsing (Peter Cushing)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

YES.

Van Helsing (Peter Cushing)

Van Helsing (Peter Cushing) vs. Edward Cullen (Twilight franchise)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Van Helsing (Peter Cushing) (no contest lol)

Van Helsing (Peter Cushing) vs Cardinal Richelieu (Vincent Price)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Van Helsing (Peter Cushing)

Van Helsing (Peter Cushing) vs. Verden Fell (Tomb of Ligeia)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Verden Fell (Tomb of Ligeia)

Verden Fell (Tomb of Ligeia) Vs Sir Robin of Locksley (Errol Flynn - The Adventures of Robin Hood)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I do hate to vote against Mr. Price again, but I have to go with the ultimate Robin Hood.


Sir Robin of Locksley (Errol Flynn - The Adventures of Robin Hood) vs. Murder Legendre (White Zombie)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Sir Robin of Locksley (Errol Flynn - The Adventures of Robin Hood) (mostly because I think White Zombie's atmosphere and overall style is a deal greater than the acting)

Sir Robin of Locksley (Errol Flynn - The Adventures of Robin Hood) vs Prince Prospero (The Masque of the Red Death)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Robin

Robin Hood (Errol Flynn) vs The Dude


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't disagree with that, though I always enjoyed Lugosi's bizarre performance in it.

Prince Prospero (The Masque of the Red Death). I have an original one sheet for that film hanging in my room.

Prince Prospero vs. Anton Phibes


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Robin Hood (Errol Flynn) (note even close for me personally)

Robin Hood (Errol Flynn) vs Rooster Cogburn (John Wayne)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, damn.

Robin Hood (Errol Flynn) vs. The Phantom of the Opera (Herbert Lom)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

I was going to edit my previous one then I saw you'd posted again haha. 

Robin Hood (Errol Flynn)

Robin Hood (Errol Flynn) vs Frankenstein (Cushing - The Curse of Frankenstein)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frankenstein (Cushing - The Curse of Frankenstein)

Frankenstein (Cushing) vs. Harry Lime (The Third Man)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Harry Lime (The Third Man) (NICE pick btw)

Harry Lime (The Third Man) vs Sam Spade (The Maltese Falcon)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harry Lime (The Third Man)

Harry Lime vs. Reverend Harry Powell (The Night of the Hunter)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Harry Lime (though it's not an easy choice between Mitchum and Welles tbh)

Harry Lime vs Rick Blaine (Casablanca)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harry Lime

Harry Lime vs. Ellen Berent Harland (Leave Her to Heaven)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Harry Lime, just because Orson Welles was a great orator. 

Now hopefully this doesn't stay a thread for pensioners much longer.

Harry Lime vs Doctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Right, right...

Doctor Strange

Doctor Strange vs. Deadpool


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Dr Strange I guess (though it's such a huge step-down from the recent thread it's almost comical)

Dr Strange vs Professor X (Patrick Stewart)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Professor X

I want to go with Strange, but Stewart is just too good. If it's Mcavoy then I'd pick Strange. Patrick Stewart can make anything entertaining. Well, except Star Trek.

Professor X (Stewart) vs Magneto (McKellen)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EDIT:

By Lucifer's beard!

Professor X (Stewart) vs The Phantom (Lon Chaney)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Professor X

Professor X (Stewart) vs Yoda


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Professor X (Stewart)

Professor X (Stewart) vs. John Nada (They Live)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Professor X (Stewart) (lol @ Roddy Piper though)

Professor X (Stewart) vs Gandalf (McKellen)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Professor X

Professor X (Stewart) vs Ron Swanson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Professor X (Stewart)

Professor X (Stewart) vs. Carrie White (Sissy Spacek)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Professor X (Stewart)

Professor X (Stewart) vs Django Freeman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Django Freeman, if only for...

Django Freeman vs. Django (Django - 1966)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Django Freeman

Django Freeman vs Mad Max (Mel Gibson)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mad Max

Mad Max(Gibson) vs Deacon Frost(Stephen Dorff)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mad Max (Gibson)

Mad Max (Gibson) vs. Ami Hyuga (The Machine Girl)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deacon Frost, there's one I should've thought of earlier. Shame I missed the chance to vote for him.

Mad Max (Gibson) vs Mad Max (Hardy)

Two Max's enter, one man leaves.....mad.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Mad Max (Gibson) 

Mad Max (Gibson) vs Ben Richards


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ben Richards

Ben Richards vs. Takako Chigusa (Battle Royale)


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Ben Richards

Ben Richards vs. The Flash (Wally West)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Flash (Wally West)

The Flash (Wally West) vs. Zoom :surprise::surprise::surprise:

Good luck, Hunter.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Zoom

Zoom vs Brainiac


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brainiac (I'm so sorry.)

Brainiac vs. The Mad Hatter (B:TAS)


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Brainiac 

Brainiac vs Terminator


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Terminator

Terminator vs Rocky Balboa


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Close to call but Rocky Balboa

vs Ippo Makunouchi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ippo Makunouchi

Ippo Makunouchi vs. Kinnikuman


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Ippo Makunouchi* vs Joe Yabuki


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Ippo

Ippo Makunouchi vs Eikichi Onizuka


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

FUUUUUCKKKKKKKK. I'll pass this.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Eikichi Onizuka

Eikichi Onizuka vs. Haruna Sakurada


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

GTO vs Koro-sensei


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GTO vs. Electro-Wave Human Tackle/Yuriko Misaki


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

GTO vs Masao Kakihara


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kakihara vs. Gwynplaine (Conrad Veidt)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gwynplaine, aka The Man Who Laughs. He's the direct inspiration for the Joker, so that earns him a win, as opposed to.....whoever that is.

Gwynplaine vs Gandalf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gwynplaine vs. Quasimodo (Charles Laughton)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

~_~

Gwynplaine

Gwynplaine vs Doctor Strange


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Doctor Strange vs Geralt of Rivia


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good.

Doctor Strange. I tried playing The Witcher III, didn't get very far, wasn't a fan of the gameplay. Maybe I would've kept it up longer if I had played the earlier ones.

Doctor Strange vs Darth Vader


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Vader

Darth Vader vs His Devine Shadow(Lexx)


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Vader by default since I couldn't even understand what is the other lol.

vs Dr. Doom (tip; this is the right answer lol)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Victor Von Doom

Dr. Doom vs Juggernaut


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Dr. Doom vs Magneto


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Magneto

Magneto vs Aizen


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Aizen is cool af but Magneto edges

Magneto vs Chrollo Lucilfer


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Magneto

Magneto vs Madara Uchiha


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mags

Magneto vs Cyclops


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cyclops

Cyclops vs Anti Monitor(COIE)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

I thought comic book characters weren't allowed? So..

Cyclops 

Cyclops vs Spawn (animated series)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cyclops

Cyclops vs. Motoko Kusanagi (Ghost in the Shell: S.A.C.)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Cyclops

Cyclops vs Rei Ayanami (Neon Genesis Evangelion)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rei Ayanami

Rei Ayanami vs. Rei Hino​/Sailor Mars


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Rei Ayanami

Rei Ayanami vs Amuro Ray


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, that's a toughie. 

Rei Ayanami 


Rei Ayanami vs. Rei Kurosawa (Fatal Frame)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Rei Ayanami 

Rei Ayanami vs Char Aznable


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Char Aznable

Char Aznable vs. Daisaku Kusama/Johnny Sokko


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Char Aznable

Char Aznable vs Priss Asagiri (Bubblegum Crisis)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Priss Asagiri

Priss Asagiri vs. Conan Edogawa


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Not sure who these two are so I'll call a draw with that one.

Pein(Naruto) vs Gin Ichimaru(Bleach)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Gin Ichimaru(Bleach)

Gin Ichimaru(Bleach) VS Genocyber


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Gin

Gin Ichimaru(Bleach) vs Orochimaru(Naruto)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Orochimaru(Naruto)

Orochimaru(Naruto) vs Kira Yamato (Gundam SEED)


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Orochimaru vs Alucard (Hellsing)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dracula spelled backwards

Never seen Hellsing, but I'm more likely to watch something with vampires in it than Naruto. Plus, I did watch Castlevania, which he's in, and that was good, even if he's not the same character as he would be in this. 

Alucard (Hellsing) vs Venom (Spider-Man the animated series)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alucard (Hellsing)

Alucard (Hellsing) vs. Alucard (Son of Dracula)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Alucard(Hellsing)

Alucard(Hellsing) vs Dante(DMC)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alucard (Hellsing)

Alucard (Hellsing) vs GOAT Van Helsing (Peter Cushing)


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Alucard (Hellsing) vs Vash the Stampede (Trigun)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

Alucard (Hellsing)

Alucard (Hellsing) vs. Spike Spiegel (Cowboy Bebop)


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

That's a close one, but Alucard lives on.

Alucard (Hellsing) vs Johan Liebert (Monster)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alucard (Hellsing)

Alucard (Hellsing) vs. Excel (Excel Saga)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Alucard (Hellsing)

Alucard (Hellsing) VS David (The Lost Boys)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

David (The Lost Boys)

David (The Lost Boys) vs. Dracula (Bela Lugosi)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

^That is tough as fuck.

David (The Lost Boys) (by the narrowest of margins)

David (The Lost Boys) vs Lestat (Interview With The Vampire)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

David (The Lost Boys)

David (The Lost Boys) vs. Barnabas Collins (Jonathan Frid)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't fucking know, I guess David. Let's move this along.

David (The Lost Boys) vs Doctor Fate (don't be petty)


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Dr. Fate vs John Constantine


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shit.

Constantine.

Constantine vs Zatanna


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Constantine vs Batman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batman

Batman vs Walter White


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Fuck, this one made me choose Batman ughh.

Batman vs Cyclops


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman

Batman vs. Darkman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batman 

Batman vs Sonny Corleone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman

Batman vs. The Phantom of the Opera (Lon Chaney)

I will be watching the next poster VERY closely...


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Batman :troll

Batman vs. James Bond


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Batman

Batman vs Blade


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zoom said:


> Batman :troll












Batman

Batman vs. Takeshi Hongo/Kamen Rider 1


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Take a wild fucking guess.

Batman v Superman: Dawn of choice


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Superman

Superman vs Sentry


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Superman

Superman vs Spider-Man


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Superman

Superman vs Thanos


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanos vs Darkseid


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

"I am many things, Thanos. You couldn't begin to imagine half of them, but for now, I shall take the role of executioner. A final gift, my wayward son. A fast death."

Darkseid vs Doctor Fate


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Darkseid vs Orion


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

"I'm glad to see growing up with Highfather hasn't made you soft and weak. You make an old man proud, but I won't let you or anyone else stand in my way. Spare the rod..."

Darkseid vs The Scarecrow (Batman)


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

those are good to read lol

Darkseid vs Victor Von Doom


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know if I can drudge up a quote every single time. These are hard. I'm going through videos.










"If you will not be my knight, you will be my pawn"

Darkseid vs Flash


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

wow, didn't aspect Doom to fall like this

Darkseid vs Reed Richards, actually not the Richards we know but *Maker*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm a massive Darkseid fan. He's my second favourite comic book character of all time. I'm not telling you who #1 is, because you'll use it against me. I'll give you a hint, though, it's not Kraven the Hunter.

Alright, I'm done with the goofy quotes and images.

Darkseid

Darkseid vs Harley Quinn


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

hmmm...

Darkseid vs Joker???


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God damn it. You knew that didn't you? I'm tempted to go with Darkseid just out of spite.

Joker vs Carnage


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I mean he might be the one character you talk about the most so it was a safe guess lol.

Joker vs Kirby (shit just got real)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It really didn't. Joker.

Joker vs Mario


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Joker

Joker vs Riddler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. J

Joker vs. Beetlejuice/Betelgeuse


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Joker

Joker vs Sheev Palpatine


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker over any and every character from Star Wars.

Joker vs The Shadow Broker (Mass Effect)

I am referring to the Yahg Shadow Broker, but you may choose Liara if you wish. However, I know Joker is winning, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Joker

Joker vs Iron Man


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

It's a dead end.

Joker vs Link


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

See, totally didn't matter.

Joker vs Peter Griffin


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Link

Link vs Cloud Strife

Edit for Pete's sake!

Joker vs Dante(Dmc)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker

Joker vs the Trinity Killer (Dexter)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker

Joker vs. Lord Tywin Lannister


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Joker (with ease GoT sucks balls)

Joker vs Apocalypse


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Joker

Joker vs Doctor Pretorius (Bride of Frankenstein)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker

Joker vs Lex Luthor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker

Joker vs. Poison Ivy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker. 

Joker vs Granny Goodness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker

Joker vs. Doctor Fate


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Joker

Joker vs Bowser


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker

Joker vs. Sherlock Holmes (any version)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Joker

Joker vs George Costanza


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

George Costanza vs Earl Hickey


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

George Costanza

George Costanza vs Marie Barone


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

George Costanza

George Costanza vs Al Bundy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Al Bundy

Al Bundy vs. Gomez Addams, the GOAT sitcom dad


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

yeah but

Al Bundy vs Randy Marsh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bah! 

Al Bundy vs. Great Teacher Onizuka


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Al Bundy

Al Bundy vs Eric Cartman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Al Bundy

Al Bundy vs. Charles Foster Kane


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Al Bundy vs Sam Malone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Al Bundy vs. Judge Harry Stone


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Al Bundy vs Michael Scofield


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Al Bundy vs. Kitana (Mortal Kombat)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Al Bundy

Al Bundy vs Zack Morris


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Al Bundy

Al Bundy vs. Gary motherfucking Oak


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Al Bundy vs Deadman (DC)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadman vs. Darkman


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Deadman

Deadman vs white walker king


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadman vs. Blacula/Mamuwalde


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Deadman vs Big Boss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadman vs. Ami Mizuno/Sailor Mercury


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Mercury vs Candy Candy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That was harder for me than it should've been...

Sailor Mercury vs. Black Jack (Osamu Tezuka)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mercury vs Team Rocket


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mercury vs. Fujiko Mine


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I want to dabble into Tezuka's works someday, especially Black Jack but going with the familiar one

Mercury vs Re-L Mayer

edit: litte late but can say the same for Lupin III world too.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lupin and Tezuka's works are what got me into anime/manga.

Mercury vs. Ayumu "Osaka" Kasuga


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Well then lets introduce the ultimate badass in all of manga and fiction










Mercury vs Guts

(he will get rekt can feel it ;( )


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mercury vs Rita Repulsa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sailor Mercury vs. Cutey Honey/Honey Kisaragi


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mercury vs Carlton Banks


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Mercury vs Tina Belcher


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mercury vs Tommy Oliver


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

And still champion...

Sailor Mercury vs. The Crypt Keeper


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mercury vs Fred Sanford


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mercury's still going strong. roud

Sailor Mercury vs. Mortimer Brewster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I kinda hope Mercury remains undefeated...


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Mercury vs Mr. Pickles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

S. Mercury vs. Haruhi Suzumiya


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mercury vs George Jefferson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

George Jefferson vs Rick Sanchez


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:no :no :no :no :sadbecky :sadbecky :sadbecky

George Jefferson vs. Herman Munster


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Jefferson

Jefferson vs Michael Scott


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jefferson vs. Samantha Stevens


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> :no :no :no :no :sadbecky :sadbecky :sadbecky
> 
> George Jefferson vs. Herman Munster


You didn't really think I was gonna pick an Anime character, did you? Unless they make an Anime version of Asuka, you can forget that.

George Jefferson vs Archie Bunker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Now I'm furious at the world for not giving me an Asuka anime.

George Jefferson vs. Morticia Addams


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Morticia Addams

Morticia Addams vs Lily Munster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Team Addams until I draw my final breath... maybe even after that.

Morticia Addams vs. May Dove Canady


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morticia Addams vs Thing (Addams Family)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Morticia Addams vs. The Thing from Another World


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Morticia Addams vs Elvira


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morticia Addams vs Lurch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Morticia Addams vs. Vampira


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Morticia Addams vs Barbarella


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morticia Addams vs Shuma-Gorath


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Morticia Addams vs. Baron Mordo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Baron Mordo vs the man who whooped Doctor Strange's ass, Doctor Fate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Baron Mordo vs. Scarlet Witch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, get over it, Fate's better.

Baron Mordo vs Metallo


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Metallo vs Blue Beetle (Ted Kord)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alright, I didn't think Metallo would win. Cool.

Metallo vs Dale Gribble


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Metallo (way more of a DC than marvel fan and though I love King of The Hill Metallo still takes this for me)

Metallo vs Cyborg Superman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Oh, get over it, Fate's better.












Metallo vs. MODOK


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I also prefer DC to Marvel by a wide margin. Of course that doesn't extend to all characters, but I generally have a bigger attachment to the DC ones. That's why I weep for the state of the DCEU.

Metallo vs Livewire (who I also wanted for Injustice, dammit)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That would be boss.

Livewire vs. Zatanna Zatara


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Livewire

Most female characters aren't very interesting to me, not a gender thing, but Livewire is an exception. I've liked her since Superman TAS. Zatanna on the other hand, never got the appeal.

Livewire vs Harley Quinn


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Livewire would have been cool, I think I prefer Black Lightning though who I use exclusively instead of Raiden in the "lightning character" role. 

Harley Quinn vs Shazam/Captain Marvel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley Quinn vs. Egghead (Adam West Batman series)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Harley Quinn

I don't expect them to use Livewire, she's pretty obscure. 

Harley Quinn vs The Riddler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tough, but I'm going with Harley. The Batman Adventures: Mad Love is a favorite of mine.

Harley vs. Domino (Marvel)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Harley vs Scorpion (Mortal Kombat)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Scorpion (with ease tbh)

Scorpion vs Sub Zero (had to do it)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Scorpion, obviously.

Scorpion vs Quan Chi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bah. Harley's great. 

Scorpion vs. Ghost Rider


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Scorpion 

Scorpion vs. Thanos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanos vs. Dracula (Christopher Lee)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanos vs Darkseid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkseid vs. Tywin Lannister


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm surprised you chose correctly. (probably just to stick it to me in making this choice)

As will I. 










vs Jon Snow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Michael Ironside voiced him and he was created by Jack Kirby. Darkseid is groovy in my book.


Tywin vs. Brienne of Tarth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So basically, if Doctor Fate was created by Jack Kirby.....

Tywin vs Dany (easy win for Tywin probably :side


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It would still be Strange, dammit! 

Tywin vs. Doctor Fate


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tywin vs Tyrion


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tywin vs. Joker (Hamill)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tywin vs Stannis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tywin vs. Every single DC superhero.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao

Tywin vs Dr. Zoidberg


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zoidberg breaks the streak!










Zoidberg vs. Doogie Howser, M.D.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Zoidberg vs Eric Cartman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zoidberg vs. Electra Woman and Dyna Girl


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Zoidberg vs Jack Tripper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zoidberg vs. Mary Richards (Mary Tyler Moore)


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Zoidberg vs Deadpool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zoidberg vs. Lieutenant Marion "Cobra" Cobretti


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Zoidberg vs Mr Satan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Satan vs. Sailor Mercury, who's looking to make a comeback after being defeated by George Jefferson.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Mercury is back babby










Mercury vs Black Canary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

roud










Sailor Mercury, the people's champ vs. Joe Mannix


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Joe Mannix vs Kelly Bundy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joe Mannix vs. Kojak


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Kojak vs Columbo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Just one more thing...

I pick Columbo.

Columbo vs. Judge Harry Stone


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Columbo vs Hercule Poirot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hercule Poirot vs. Nick and Nora Charles (2-on-1 Handicap Match)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Damn I love David Suchet but hard to put him over William Powell

Nick and Nora Charles vs Jessica Fletcher (lol had to go there)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nick and Nora Charles vs. Sherlock and Wato Tachibana


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nick and Nora Charles vs Rick Hunter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nick and Nora Charles vs. Bret Maverick


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Bret Maverick vs William Munny


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasn't expecting a win for Maverick. Almost gave him a second one, but...

William Munny vs. Vienna (Johnny Guitar)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

James Garner dude, awesome actor. Also, Joan Crawford vs Clint Eastwood is tough but Unforgiven's one of my all time favourite movies so...

William Munny vs John T Chance (Rio Bravo)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

William Munny vs. Jubei Kamata (Japanese Unforgiven remake)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

William Munny vs Will Smith


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air character or the actual actor Will Smith?


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air character

The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air character vs. Tommy Oliver (the Green Ranger)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zoom said:


> The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air character
> 
> The Fresh Prince of Bel-Air character vs. Tommy Oliver (the Green Ranger)


Oh, I was asking the previous poster, but let's go with it.

Fresh Prince vs. Miss Namikawa


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fresh Prince

Fresh Prince vs. Adam Park (Green Zeo Ranger)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Fresh Prince character name was also Will Smith

Will Smith vs Astronema


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I know. That's why I asked.


Fresh Prince vs. Hayato Ichimonji/Kamen Rider 2


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Will SMith the character

Will Smith vs Carlton Banks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carlton Banks vs. Segata Sanshiro


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Carlton Banks vs Mileena from Mortal Kombat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carlton Banks vs. Hsien-Ko (Darkstalkers)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Carlton Banks vs Alex P Keaton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carlton Banks vs. Doctor Strange


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Carlton Banks vs Fletcher Reede


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carlton Banks vs. Lena Luthor


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Carlton Banks

Carlton Banks vs. Benjamin Miles "C-Note" Franklin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carlton Banks. Damn.

Carlton Banks vs. Sailor Mercury, the GOAT of this thread


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Damn it. I leave for a couple of hours and I missed the Lena Luthor one. 

Carlton Banks vs Michael Mancini


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carlton Banks vs. Lena Luthor


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Carlton Banks vs Mr Feeny


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lena Fucking Luthor


edit:


Damn it!!!


Carlton Banks vs Sydney Andrews of Melrose Place


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

When will Carlton's reign of terror end?!

Carlton Banks vs. Rose Tico


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Carlton Banks vs C.J. Parker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carlton Banks vs. Fallon Carrington

Quick! Go! Go!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fallon Carrington (new Dynasty) vs Lena Luthor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lena Luthor vs. Princess Asa Vajda (Black Sunday)


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Vajda

Vajda vs. Van Helsing (Peter Cushing version)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good fellow. 

Exceedingly difficult choice, but I'm going with Asa Vajda. Peter Cushing as Van Helsing is simply the best, but he's been here before.

Asa Vajda vs. Henry Jarrod (House of Wax)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Henry Jarrod. I can't vote for a character who's cursing people in the name of Satan. Sorry. :shrug

Henry Jarrod vs Henry Walton "Indiana" Jones Jr


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Henry Jarrod. Love Jones, but this will likely be the only run Jarrod gets.










Henry Jarrod vs. Sailor Mercury, the GOAT of this thread


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I think I'll take horror over anime, but I don't know. I hate both so much. I guess I'll go with Jarrod.

Henry Jarrod vs Doctor Steven Strange

Now you're in a bind.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Dr. Strange

Dr. strange vs Jax Teller


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange against the actor he was based on...

Henry Jarrod, because I know this is it for him. Doctor Strange will return.

Henry Jarrod vs. Rose Tico


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Strange vs Eleven


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange, it is.

Strange vs. Dormammu, because of course.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Strange, but I'd like to see Dormammu return. 

Strange vs Wonder Woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange 

Doctor Strange vs. Bellatrix Lestrange


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Strange. I still have to see the Potter movies. Never got around to it. Either way, the result wouldn't change. 

Strange vs Wong (by the way, racist name - #RickandMorty)


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

both doctors Strange and Fate suck

Wong vs Zatanna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wong beating Strange. Wow, the sidekicks are taking over!

Wong vs. Dr. Goldfoot


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, yeah, I get it. Your gimmick is to be contrarian to everything I say. It's not funny.

Wong vs Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Sailor Mercury, the Face of the Thread

This can go either way...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No it can't.

Strange vs Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange getting a win over the Hulk Hogan of the thread. roud

Strange vs. Sakura Kinomoto


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Isn't Strange even more of a powerhouse in this thread? I remember him going undefeated for what felt like pages. I don't have the exact numbers, but I don't remember a run like Stranges.

Strange vs Uatu The Watcher


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm just having some fun dude but seriously I never enjoyed those two characters

Uatu vs Conan the Barbarian


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Conan the Barbarian

Conan the Barbarian vs. Red Sonja

At this point, I think the superstars of this thread are Strange, Mercury, Carlton Banks, and Hamill Joker.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Red Sonja vs Xena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red Sonja vs. Sango (Inuyasha)


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Red Sonja vs Casca (Berserk)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know who Casca is but Berserk is the one anime I've seen some small footage of that didn't look lame. Death Battle made it seem interesting. I'm sure it's not.

Casca vs Guts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Guts vs. Great Teacher Onizuka


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Berserk is one of the greatest tragedy in all of fiction dude. If there is one thing that you need deal that is Berserk. Manga is the GOAT.

Shit I'm passing this.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> *Berserk is one of the greatest tragedy in all of fiction dude. *If there is one thing that you need deal that is Berserk. Manga is the GOAT.
> 
> Shit I'm passing this.


It's up there with Macbeth and Othello.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's not for me. :shrug

Guts vs The Tenth Doctor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Tenth Doctor vs. Electra Woman and Dyna Girl


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Tenth Doctor 

The Tenth Doctor vs. The Fourth Doctor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fourth Doctor is the GOAT Doctor.

Fourth Doctor vs. Dr Jekyll and Sister Hyde


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Fourth Doctor 

Fourth Doctor vs. Deadpool


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Wade

Deadpool vs Selene(Underworld)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Selene vs. Sho'nuff, the Shogun of Harlem


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Selene vs Blade


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blade vs. Dracula (Bela Lugosi)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Daywalker

Blade vs Simon Belmont


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Daywalker
> 
> Blade vs Simon Belmont












Simon Belmont vs. Sadako Yamamura


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, that's right, Mr. "Nothing after 1940 matters". I picked a character who had 2 great movies over a character who appeared in Plan 9 From Outer Space. Sorry, but you'll have to live with it.










Simon Belmont vs Azrael (DC Comics)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

vs.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


>


One day.....one day, no matter how long it takes, I will find some common ground with you other than Asuka. I swear it by the old gods and the new.

Doctor Fate vs Superman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Speaking of New Gods...

Doctor Fate vs. Mister Miracle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate vs Frodo Baggins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Fate vs. The Big Dawg of this thread, Sailor Mercury!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Be prepared to have a meltdown.

Doctor Fate vs Harry Potter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Fate vs. Dormammu


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate vs Inza


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Doctor Fate vs Doctor House


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor House vs. Sherlock Holmes (your favorite version)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sherlock Holmes (Benedict Cucumber Batch)










Sherlock Holmes vs Shredder


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sherlock (Banister Crumblebench) vs. CM Punkrock (The Flintstones & WWE: Stone Age SmackDown!)


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

CM Punkrock vs Ezio (AC)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why not...










CM Punkrock vs. Motoko Kusanagi


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Motoko vs Sam Fisher


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Motoko vs. Faye Valentine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will Motoko remain champion? The suspense is terrible.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, I'll go with Faye, just because I love the Cowboy Bebop intro. Never seen the show, but I'll watch it soon. People claim it to be the GOAT anime, so if I don't like it, that's it for me trying anime.

Faye Valentine vs Doctor fucking Strange, chili-cook off extraordinaire.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange, Master of the Cook-Off Arts vs. Doctor Fate, rival chili chef


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Doctor Strange vs Arnold Jackson (Diff'rent Strokes)


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Doctor Strange Vs. Doctor Doom


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Finally, we can get this moving again. I didn't want to answer the previous question, I wanted to see how somebody else would answer. I figured that'd be the result, of course, since there will never be a Doctor Fate movie (since DC films will never be stable enough to do one, not from lack of interest), but whatever...

Doctor Strange vs Doctor Who (or as he's called, "The Doctor". I know, don't @ me.)


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Doctor Strange 

Doctor Strange vs. Doctor Fate


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Strange

Doctor Strange vs Dormammu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Carlton Banks


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Carlton Banks Vs. Darlene (Roseanne)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Carlton Banks vs Dan Conner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carlton Banks vs. Golden Swallow (Come Drink with Me)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Carlton Banks vs John Marston


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carlton Banks vs. The New Mega Powers (Strange and Fate)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dr. StrangeFate

Which is actually his name in the Amalgam comics crossover. I didn't read it, but Doctor StrangeFate actually looks cool, as opposed to some of the other stupid shit like Dark Claw (Batman and Wolverine)

Dr. StrangeFate vs Clea and Inza


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dr. StrangeFate vs. Sparrow (Amalgam Universe)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dr. StrangeFate vs Commander Shepard's entire squad from Mass Effect 2

Just know, I'm judging you already for this bullshit decision.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Judge away...

Dr. StrangeFate vs. Barb, the Becky Lynch of Stranger Things


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Barb, the Becky Lynch of Stranger Things

Barb, the Becky Lynch of Stranger Things vs. The Joker (Mark Hamill version)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Judge away...


The Mass Effect trilogy is the Asuka of video games. You should be ashamed of yourself.

Hamill's Joker.

People seriously gave a fuck about Barb on Stranger Things? I didn't. In fact, I didn't care much for the show itself. I didn't even finish the second season, I only got about 3 episodes in. Even still, she was probably the least memorable character in the series. I can't think of a single thing she did except die. Huh, I guess she is like Becky after all...

Hamill's Joker vs Conroy's Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker (Hamill) vs. Asuka...






















...Kazama.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hamill's Joker. Not only is it Hamill's Joker, I don't play Tekken.

Hamill's Joker vs Guile


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Guile

Guile vs M Bison


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

M Bison vs. Hsien-Ko, the GOAT fighting game character


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bison
(For him it was Tuesday.)

M Bison vs Scorpion


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> Bison
> (For him it was Tuesday.)
> 
> M Bison vs Scorpion












M Bison vs. Elisa Esposito (Shape of Water)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bison 
(Humanity shall bow in humble gratitude)

M Bison vs Sub Zero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

M Bison vs. A. Wesker


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Wesker
(Global Saturation)

Albert Wesker vs John Wick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

John Wick vs. Jill Valentine


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Wick

John Wick vs Agent 47


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

John Wick vs. Ted "Theodore" Logan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

John Wick

I know I'm gonna get shit on for this, but I've never seen a Bill and Ted movie. 

John Wick vs Beatrix Kiddo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beatrix Kiddo vs. Lady Snowblood


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> John Wick
> 
> I know I'm gonna get shit on for this, but I've never seen a Bill and Ted movie.
> 
> John Wick vs Beatrix Kiddo


To be fair, George Carlin was the best thing about those movies.


Kiddo

Kiddo vs. Imperator Furiosa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiddo vs. Haruko Haruhara


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rick Sanchez said:


> To be fair, George Carlin was the best thing about those movies.
> 
> 
> Kiddo
> ...


If George Carlin wasn't the best thing about those movies, I'd be alarmed.

Beatrix Kiddo vs Marv (Sin City)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiddo vs. Ellen Ripley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kiddo vs Rick Deckard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiddo vs. Lee (Enter the Dragon)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kiddo vs Chirrut Imwe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiddo vs. Lady Hermit/Shang Yu-ling


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kiddo vs Gogo Yubari


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gogo Yubari vs. Ranma Saotome


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Of course you pick the one who looks like an Anime character. I knew you'd pick her, I don't know why I put her down. 

Gogo vs Doctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My friend, you are dealing with the world's preeminent Chiaki Kuriyama mark. 

With that said, I'm going with Strange, my childhood hero.


Strange vs. Harry Potter


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange

Doctor Strange vs The Spectre


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Doctor Fate and Sailor Mercury, the GOAT (2-on-1 Handicap Match)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Strange, because unfortunately, I hate anime, so you've found a way to get me to vote him over Fate. Now that you know it can be done, there's no need to ever do it again.

Doctor Strange vs Lon Chaney's Phantom of the Opera, and Carmella ~_~


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You misspelled "Carmilla". 










Lon Chaney's Phantom and Carmilla (Ingrid Pitt) vs. Sailor Moon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, I actually didn't, I meant Carmella. But, since you went and changed your answer to get around voting for her, that means Strange is the victor.

Doctor Strange vs Superman Prime


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It was a legitimate misunderstanding... 







*cough*


Doctor Strange vs. The Wasp... your favorite version. I think Nadia Pym is the best, but she hasn't been in a movie/TV show/video game... yet. Hope doesn't count.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If we could just change the other persons answer, I would've just voted for Doctor Fate, but you had to bring the stupid anime chick into it.

Doctor Strange over any version of Wasp

Doctor Strange vs Doctor Loomis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. The Stupid Anime Chick and Tywin Lannister


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not going that far.

Tywin and whoever the fuck it is vs Tyrion and Jaime


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion and Jaime vs. Mark Hamill Joker and Thanos


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm pleasantly surprised.

Tyrion and Jaime vs Cersei and Tywin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cersei and Tywin vs. Every anime character ever


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, that's easy, since every anime character ever created sucks, and Tywin is the greatest character to ever appear on tv, and Cersei is great.

Cersei and Tywin vs both versions of Commander Shepard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cersei and Tywin vs. Asuka Kazama, Asuka Langley Soryu, and Asuka Mizunokoji


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Go on, add more Asuka's. Maybe one of these days the good one will pop up.

Cersei and Tywin vs Mark Hamill's Joker and Clancy Browns Lex Luthor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mark Hamill's Joker and Clancy Brown's Lex Luthor vs. Luke Skywalker and Mr. Krabs


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker and Luthor (DCAU - not EU, AU) vs Batman and Superman (DCAU)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker and Luthor vs. GoGOAT Yubari and Thanos


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker and Luthor (DCAU) vs Surtur (Thor Ragnarok - Also voiced by Clancy Brown)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker and Luthor (DCAU) vs. Jo Stockton, Holly Golightly, and Eliza Doolittle


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Joker and Luthor (DCAU) 

Joker and Luthor (DCAU) vs. Silver Surfer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker and Luthor (DCAU) vs. Sub-Zero and Zoom


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sub-Zero and Zoom

Sub-Zero and Zoom vs. Scorpion and The Flash


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Scorpion and Flash vs Quan Chi and Doctor Fate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Quan Chi and Doctor Fate vs. Kitana and Katana


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Easy choice. Quan Chi is one of my MK favs, Doctor Fate is one of my DC favs. Katana I know almost nothing about, and she did nothing in Suicide Squad, and Kitana is my least favourite MK character other than Tanya and probably Jackie Briggs.

Quan Chi and Doctor Fate vs Shao Kahn and Darkseid (not as Dark Khan, just as a unit)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Quan Chi and Doctor Fate vs. The Wasp and D'Vorah


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Quan Chi and Doctor Fate 

Quan Chi and Doctor Fate vs Ferah/Torr and Master Blaster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Quan Chi and Doctor Fate vs. Shang Tsung and Doctor Strange


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Quan Chi and Doctor Fate vs. Shang Tsung and Doctor Strange

Not just for Fate. I also prefer Quan over Shang. Quan is cool as fuck. So is Shang Tsung, but like Doctor Strange compared to Fate, I'm just a little less of a fan.

Quan Chi and Doctor Fate vs Johnny Cage and Tony Stark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Quan Chi and Doctor Fate vs. Nitara and Blade


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Quan Chi and Doctor Fate vs Lui Kang and Superman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Quan Chi and Doctor Fate vs. Sonya Blade and Renee Montoya


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sonya & Montoya

Sonya & Montoya vs Liu Kang & Chun Li


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sonya & Montoya vs. GOAT Jill Valentine and the adequate Albert Wesker


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Device controlled Jill and the Master Wesker.

Wesker and Jill vs Solid and Liquid Snake.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill removes the device. She places it on Wesker, controls him, and forces him to fight for good. Jill is the master now. Also, she's rockin' that S.T.A.R.S. look.

Jill and Wesker vs. Yuffie Kisaragi and Sephiroth


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sephiroth and Yuffie.

Only the One Winged Angel may defeat Wesker and also solo Jill of course.

Sephiroth and Yuffie vs Sasuke Uchiha and Sakura Haruno


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have no idea who any of these people are. I'll just vote for Sephiroth and Yuffie because there's a poster named Sephiroth on this forum and he's alright.

Sephiroth and Yuffie vs Doctor Strange and Darth Vader


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TWIST!

Sephiroth and Yuffie vs. Thread GOAT Sailor Mercury and Wesker

Honestly, Vader made it easier to vote against Strange.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sephy and Yuffie

Sephiroth and Yuffie vs Sousuke Aizen and Sailor Moon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry Yuffie...


Sousuke Aizen and Sailor Moon vs. Hsien-Ko and Blade


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Aizen and Sailor

Aizen already planned this outcome before it was thought up.

Aizen and Sailor Moon vs Naruto and Tsunade


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aizen and Sailor Moon vs. GOAT Sailor Mercury and M. Bison


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Aizen and Moon

I don't remember Mercury at all.

Aizen and Sailor Moon vs Luffy and Whitebeard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Styles#Bliss-Nz said:


> *I don't remember Mercury at all.*













Luffy and Whitebeard vs. Lupin the 3rd and Haruko Haruhara


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> TWIST!
> 
> Sephiroth and Yuffie vs. Thread GOAT Sailor Mercury and Wesker
> 
> Honestly, Vader made it easier to vote against Strange.


Noted. No Star Wars characters ever again. 

Somehow, we have to get off this anime motherfucking trash, though.

The first choice. I don't care.

Those 2 vs Doctor Strange and Mark Hamill's Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange and Mark Hamill's Joker vs. Fourth Doctor and Rick Sanchez


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There we go, that's the magic combo. Any time anime overruns this thread, I'm gonna bust that one out.

I don't watch Doctor Who, unfortunately, and even if I did, the Tom Baker era is too old for me to watch, and it's not even available on Netflix. I saw 2 episodes of the Eccleston series and I didn't hate it, but I didn't keep watching. Rick is outstanding, but it's Strange and Joker, so...

Strange and Hamill Joker vs The Avengers from the 2012 Avengers film


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange and Hamill Joker vs. Elisa Esposito and Amphibian Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker and Strange vs Kratos and Deadpool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker and Strange vs. Edith Keeler and Thanos


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Joker and Strange 

Joker and Dr Strange vs Spider Man and Venom


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Spiderman & Venom vs Daredevil & Bullseye


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Daredevil and Bullseye vs Batman and Deadshot


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Daredevil & Bullseye vs Heroes for Hire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heroes for Hire vs. Ultraman and the Science Patrol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Heroes for Hire vs Jerry Seinfeld, Elaine Benes, Kramer, and George Costanza


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heroes for Hire vs. The Sailor Guardians/Senshi/Scouts/Soldiers


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

The Sailor Guardians/Senshi/Scouts/Soldiers

The Sailor Guardians/Senshi/Scouts/Soldiers vs. Mastered Ultra Instinct Goku


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Goku

Ultra Instinct Goku vs Beerus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ughh. We're an anime thread again...

UI Goku.....maybe?

UI Goku vs The Avengers


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Goku vs Kenshiro


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kenshiro

Kenshiro vs. Captain Harlock


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Char Aznable vs Cpt Harlock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harlock vs. Haman Karn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey @Styles#Bliss-Nz, can we add literary/comic/theatrical characters to this game?


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Hey @Styles#Bliss-Nz, can we add literary/comic/theatrical characters to this game?


Of course by all means.

Harlock vs Sandor Clegane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harlock vs. Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp and Albert Wesker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Harlock vs. Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp and Albert Wesker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wasp and the Resident Evil guy, whoever he is. The villain I think, I don't know, I've never played it.

Wasp and Wesker vs Joker and Carnage


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, Wesker is a villain. 

Joker and Carnage 

Joker and Carnage vs Captain America and Iron Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I knew that, but I don't like horror games (or Capcom games for that matter), so it's a blind spot. Most of the pop culture people bring up in this thread is stuff I've never seen. Everything's anime or something...

Joker and Carnage vs Batman and Spider-Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker and Carnage (my new favorite sitcom) vs. Doctor Strange and Dr. Strangelove


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just once I'd like to see Carnage as the villain in a Spider-Man movie. 

Joker and Carnage vs Constantine and The Tick, just for the sake of randomness.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Let's be crazy...

Constantine and The Tick vs. Zatanna and Freakazoid


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> J*ust once I'd like to see Carnage as the villain in a Spider-Man movie. *
> 
> Joker and Carnage vs Constantine and The Tick, just for the sake of randomness.


I agree, I'd love that. But doubt we'll see him without introducing Venom first. And that ain't happening in Spider-Man movie anytime soon. 

Constantine and The Tick

Constantine and The Tick vs Rocket and Groot


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Definitely Constantine and The Tick. Constantne over just about any character.....just about, and the original Tick series starring Patrick Warburton is AMAZING. If you haven't seen it, find it and be prepared to laugh your ass off. I still haven't seen the new one on Prime, but I have Prime, so I'll get around to it in about 10 years when I've cleaned out my Netflix queue. I hear it's good.

EDIT - I was replying to Zatanna and Freakazoid. Rocket and Groot don't change my answer but it's worth noting that I consider them better characters than Zatanna, and...I guess Freakazoid? I don't know. I saw one Freakazoid joke and I think it was pretty hilarious, I believe it was a double entendre but I'll have to check on that. Otherwise, never seen it.

Constantine and The Tick vs Nelson Muntz and Joffrey Baratheon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

New one's pretty good. Definitely worth checking out.

Constantine and The Tick vs. Nadia van Dyne (GOAT Wasp) and... let's say, Tywin Lannister


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*sigh* Really gonna make me vote for the Wasp. Why? I don't care about the character.

Anyway, Freakazoid...






Tywin and Wasp vs Homer Simpson and Dormammu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nadia is a different character. Not Janet, not Hope from the movie.

Homer and Dormammu vs. Spock and Doctor Fate


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tywin & Wasp

Tywin & Wasp vs Ser Arthur Dayne and Tyrion Lannister


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tywin & Wasp vs. Basil Fawlty & The Shadow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Nadia is a different character. Not Janet, not Hope from the movie.


Right. Thus I care less about her than even the on screen Wasp. Shrug smiley.....

Tywin and Wasp vs Walter White and Rust Cohle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

OP said we can post comic/theatrical/literary characters, so I went with my favorite version.

She's great! Read The Unstoppable Wasp!












Or don't.

Tywin and Wasp vs. Darkman and Princess Zelda


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't like to read. If I did, I'd have a back catalogue to get to that could fill the Smithsonian before I ever got to a comic about the Wasp. The only comics I've ever read were Watchmen, Killing Joke, Civil War, Red Son, and half of Born Again but not the other half. I still have it right here, ready to go, despite forgetting every plot point about it. Perhaps I'll read the Wikipedia article when Season 3 is coming out.

Tywin and Wasp vs Tywin and V, who would probably not appreciate Tywin very much and kill him, resulting in a new tag partner the next round.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Darkman and Princess Zelda vs Galactus and Kuja


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Darkman and Princess Zelda vs Galactus and Kuja


Tyrion's went through first. Sorry.

Tywin and Wasp vs. Billy Jack and Ro-Man (Robot Monster)


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Tywin and Wasp vs. Galactus and Kuja


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I dig Galactus, but I'm on a total Wasp high right now. 

Tywin and Wasp vs. Baron Mordo and Sephiroth


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I dig Galactus, but I'm on a total Wasp high right now.
> 
> Tywin and Wasp vs. Baron Mordo and Sephiroth


He absorbs entire planets as a source of energy pretty crazy.

Baron Mordo and Sephiroth vs Living Tribunal and Beyonder


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Baron Mordo and Sephiroth vs. Brother Voodoo and Werewolf by Night


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Baron Mordo and Sephiroth are your new champions!!!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Team 1 vs Booster Gold & Bluebeetle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordo and Final Fantasy whoever the fuck. Blue Beetle and Booster Gold are two of my least favourite DC characters.

Mordo and Sephiroth vs Eric Cartman and Hank Hill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Baron Mordo and Sephiroth (Team 1) vs. Wasp/Nadia van Dyne and SAILOR MERCURY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mordo and Sephiroth vs Thor and Loki


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Thor and Loki by a slight margin

Thor and Loki vs Nightcrawler and Colossus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thor and Loki vs. The Creature From the Black Lagoon/Gill-man and Great Teacher Onizuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow, you actually picked the better option. I'm stunned.

Thor and Loki vs Hulk and Iron Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bah.

Thor and Loki vs. Wasp/Nadia van Dyne and Thanos


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanos with the carry job.

Thanos' team vs Miracle Man & Big Barda


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, I meant the other guy, not you. His gimmick is being a contrarian, at least around me.

I should pick Thor and Loki just because I like both of them, but I have nothing against the Wasp, just indifference, so GOAThanos and Wasp.

EDIT - No difference.

Thanos and Wasp vs Ronin The Accuser and Nebula


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Love Mister Miracle and Big Barda, but...

Wasp/Nadia van Dyne with the carry job vs. Dazzler and Jubilee

Edit: Still stands.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanos with the massive carry job that can only be carried by the first being with the might to wield not one, but two Infinity Stones.

vs Batman and Robin (TAS)


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Dazz & Jubilee by the nature of being part of X-Men lore.

Edit shit.

Thanos again. Although I adored TAS back in my childhood stopped caring about the characters later and Thanos was a constant.

Them vs batgirl and cassandra cain


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp/Nadia and her sidekick vs. Jason Woodrue and Shang-Chi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanos and the version of Wasp who's not relevant enough to be in the MCU vs Yoda and Gandalf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Wasp and Lesser Grimace vs. Death (Sandman) and Mistress Death (Marvel)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I dare when you call the greatest villain in Marvel history a sidekick. Thanos is fixin' to give Wasp a side kick. Don't fuck with him, he knows galactic UFC.

Wasp and the Father of the year vs Walter Sobchak and The Dude


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Death (Sandman) and Mistress Death (Marvel) vs Dream & Delirium of the Endless


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion's went through first, but that would've been awesome. Love Sandman.

Wasp and the other one vs. Spider Jerusalem 

OP said it was okay to use comic/literary/theatrical characters.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wasp and the other one vs Rorschach from the Watchmen comic and Punisher from the Netflix show


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp and Thanos vs. Harley Quinn and Jessica Jones


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Harley & Jessica Jones vs King Mob and Ragged Robin (The Invisibles)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Harley and Jess vs Livewire and Kilowog


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Harley and Jess vs Yelena Rossini and Channon Yarrow (Transmetropolitan)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley and Jess vs. Arseface and Jesse Custer


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Arseface and Jesse Custer (but only the comics, fuck the tv show garbage) vs Bigby Wolf & Goldilocks (Fables)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The show is nonsense.

Bigby Wolf & Goldilocks vs. Brother Power the Geek & Swamp Thing


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Bigby Wolf & Goldilocks vs Billy Butcher & Wee Hughie (The Boys)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bigby Wolf & Goldilocks vs. The Vault-Keeper and Drusilla


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bigby and Goldilocks vs Toad, who is probably my favourite character in The Wolf Among Us, and Bloody Mary


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Bigby Wolf & Goldilocks vs Witchblade & The Darkness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bigby Wolf & Goldilocks vs. The Phantom of the Opera (Lon Chaney) and Dr. Anton Phibes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bibgy Wolf and Goldilocks vs Frank Drebin and Ed Hocken from arguably the greatest comedy films of all time, the Naked Gun.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frank Drebin and Ed Hocken vs. Sheriff Bart and Jim, the Waco Kid


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I honestly thought you would stick with Fables, despite the Naked Gun being semi-aged movies. I love the Naked Gun to pieces, although they did get less funny with each installment. It's been years since I've seen them, but the first one has stuck with me pretty well. 

Unfortunately, I have not seen Blazing Saddles, which is an oversight I must correct. I did think it was hilarious when the towns people meet the black sheriff, I've seen that clip, but in general, not yet. Still, I doubt I could go against Frank and Ed, regardless, because they're just classic.

Frank Drebin and Ed Hocken vs Russell P Kramer and Matt Douglas from My Fellow Americans, which is a VERY underrated, hilarious comedy. I know it's unlikely anybody here has seen it, I just wanted to bring it up so that maybe somebody would seek it out.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I've seen it. I used to work at a massive video store, so I spent a lot of time watching whatever was available. Good movie.

Frank Drebin and Ed Hocken vs. Gilda (Rita Hayworth) and Doctor Fate


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Geez, you've seen everything. I figured it was a possibility that you had seen it, because you're well informed, but I wasn't counting on it because it just never gets talked about. 

"I think I got a chunk of purple mountains majesty up my ass". Gold.

Frank Drebin and Ed Hocken vs Scorpion and Sub Zero


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Scorpion & Sub Zero vs Dante & Vergil


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Scorpion and Sub Zero vs Shao Kahn and Shinnok


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Scorpion & Sub Zero vs Hound & Mountain


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CLEGANE BOWL GET HYPE






The brothers Clegane vs Rick and Morty


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Rick and Morty (even though I think it's garbage it's still better than GoT which is utter garbage) vs Cartmen & Butters


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Cartman and Butters vs Peter & Brian Griffin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Peter and Brian vs Kevin and Jenny from The League


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Kevin and Jenny vs Ryu and Ken


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kevin and Jenny vs Fry and Leela


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Fry and Leela vs Bender


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bender vs. Robby the Robot


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bender vs Stewie Griffin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Over Robby?! Bah!

Bender vs. Ford Prefect


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Bender, as I still haven't read the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy,

Bender vs Cameron(Terminator)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bender vs. Nadia van Dyne, The Wasp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






































She's out, isn't she?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bender. Bender vs Robocop


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robocop vs. Darkman


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

You took out Guts all those pages ago, you heartless sumbitch. You deserve this,

editt: welp lol.

Robocop vs Tina Belcher


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

RoboCop vs. Max Bialystock and Leo Bloom


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

RoboCop vs Rocket Raccoon


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Robocop vs John Stewart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

RoboCop vs. Edward and Edwina Lionheart (Theatre of Blood)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Robocop vs Kamen Rider


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Robocop vs Mario and Luigi


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mario and Luigi vs Mega Man


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mega Man

Mega Man vs. Sub-Zero :cena5


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sub Zero vs Reptile


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sub-Zero vs Pyron


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sub-Zero vs. Guido Anselmi


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Sub-Zero

Sub-Zero vs. Ash Ketchum


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sub Zero vs Team Rocket


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sub Zero vs. Motoko Kusanagi


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sub Zero vs Fox McCloud


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fox McCloud vs. Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fox McCloud vs Bowser


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bowser vs Dr Robotnik


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bowser vs Tails


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fox over Sherlock BLEEDING Holmes?! Has the world gone mad?!

Bowser vs. Dracula (Christopher Lee)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're surprised at horrible decisions, still?

I guess I'll go with Dracula, although I've never seen it. Christopher Lee was a great actor and I'm not that big on Mario.

Lee Dracula vs Saruman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lee Dracula vs. Lee Kharis/Mummy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

vs.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Christopher Lee forever, y'all!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Christopher Lee forever, y'all!


I'm really happy with Lee being the eternal champion.


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Lee Dracula vs. Lee Kharis/Mummy


Lee Kharis/Mummy

Lee Kharis/Mummy vs. Crash Bandicoot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lee Kharis/Mummy vs. Lee Rasputin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm gonna go with the second one, because if I don't, you'll just keep making Lee's Dracula the champion forever, and I want to play the game and not have it killed.

Christopher Lee's Rasputin vs Doctor Strange

God, I really don't want to pick Strange right now, but I have no choice.

EDIT - Oh, you already picked a different one, lol. Never mind then.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It was dead. I brought it back.










Doctor Strange vs. Thanos


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, you really didn't. You're killing this thread with all your 1940's crap that nobody watches. 

THANK YOU.

Thanos vs Superman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

50s/60s crap, thank you very much.

Thanos vs. Wasp :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whatever. You have to know the audience of this forum.

Thanos vs Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It was about three rounds, one in which you voted for Lee. Plus, at least one of the regulars knows the classics. 


Sorry we took a brief break from another Marvel hero vs. DC hero round. 

Thanos vs. Rocky Balboa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> It was about three rounds, one in which you voted for Lee. Plus, at least one of the regulars knows the classics.


Yeah, because you didn't give me a choice but to vote for him. 

If you want a classic game, make a classics thread. Seperate these threads by time period. You and RRR can go back and forth to your hearts content with nobody else bothering you.



> Sorry we took a brief break from another Marvel hero vs. DC hero round.


A brief break, lol. 

Thanos vs Green Lantern


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Lantern

Green Lantern vs Martian Manhunter


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shit.

Green Lantern vs Sauron


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bowser. Bowser was your other option. A beloved video game character.

Yes, brief. It was about half a page. we've had like 8 pages of Tywin before.

Sauron vs. Punky Brewster


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, well, he ain't beloved by me. Dracula is a better character, I voted for the character. Had I known it would kill the thread, I would've just bit the bullet and voted otherwise.

Whatever, I'm done arguing. I'll just leave in 3 more posts when we're back to characters from the 50's fighting characters from the 50's.

Sauron vs Han Solo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Lee Dracula vs. Lee Kharis/Mummy


Exactly ONE round of that nature before tonight. You came soon after the winner. Wow, how awful. 

Also, this is not the first time there was a hiatus and it didn't involve classic monsters before.

Sauron vs. Deadpool


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deadpool vs Frank Reynolds


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Wade

Deadpool vs Blade


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blade vs. Snake Plissken


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Blade vs Randall Graves


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blade vs. Selene


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Blade vs The Nice Guys


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Blade

Blade vs Raiden(MGS)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raiden vs. Hellboy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hellboy vs Nathan Drake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hellboy vs. Indiana Jones


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Hellboy

Hellboy vs Willow(movie)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hellboy vs Marty Mcfly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hellboy vs. Tywin Lannister


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tywin Lannister vs Star-Lord, Gamora, Rocket, and Drax


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Star-Lord, Gamora, Rocket, and Drax vs The Doctor


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Star-Lord, Gamora, Rocket, and Drax vs Jerry Seinfeld, Elaine Benes, Kramer, and George Costanza


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Seinfeld cast vs Bat Family


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Seinfeld cast vs Uma Thurman's Poison Ivy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Uma Thurman's Poison Ivy vs. Doctor Strange and Clea


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Uma Thurman's Poison Ivy vs Fin Shepard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is Uma Thurman's Poison Ivy seriously getting a run?

Uma Thurman's Poison Ivy vs. The Wasp and Ant-Man


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

And she should be getting a run. She deserves it. And anyone that's not a fan will eventually come around.











Uma Thurman's Poison Ivy vs. Fred Sanford


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fred Sanford vs. Sailor Mercury


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fred G Sanford vs Eric Cartman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fred Sanford vs. Samantha Stevens


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I like Samantha but I have to go with Fred Sanford on this one.

Fred G Sanford vs Steven Q Urkel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fred G. Sanford vs. Morticia Addams


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Fred G. Sanford vs Alex P. Keaton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fred G. Sanford vs. Lena Luthor and Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lena Luthor and Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp vs Kitana, Mileena, and Jade from Mortal Kombat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lena Luthor and Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp vs. Batman and The Shadow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman and The Shadow vs Batman and The Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman and The Joker vs. Doctor Fate and Clea


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sorry, but I don't like Fate that much. I have a deep attachment to Batman and Joker.

Batman and The Joker vs Superman and Lex Luthor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman and The Joker vs. Doctor Strange and Inza Cramer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman and The Joker vs Spider-Man and Venom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman and The Joker vs. Anime Wasp... who will clearly be going on to next round.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

She will be when I'm offline.

Batman and The Joker vs Darkseid and Thanos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She probably won't. I think I am the lone Wasp fan here.

Also, the anime is not good...


Batman and The Joker vs. Shaun and Ed (Shaun of the Dead)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know. Anime is this forums favourite thing, despite the stories being very poorly told. 

Batman and The Joker vs Tywin and Jaime Lannister


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tywin and Jaime Lannister vs. Tywin and The Joker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can't even be mad. 

You're killing me with this one. Either one is going against my instincts. I think I'll pick Jaime, just because I like ASOIAF more than anything else, and it makes more thematic sense for him to be with Tywin than Joker. You really put me through a struggle there.

Tywin and Jaime vs Kratos and Ares (God of War's Ares, obviously)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tywin and Jaime vs. Tywin and his BFF, Sailor Mercury


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're not even trying anymore, are you?

Tywin and Jaime vs Hank Hill and Tom Anderson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tywin and Jaime vs. Tywin, Thanos, and Kratos

Better?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Tywin and Jaime vs. Tywin, Thanos, and Kratos
> 
> Better?


Relax, it was a joke. I don't want another argument. It was just beyond obvious I wasn't going to vote for Sailor Mercury.

Tywin, Thanos and Kratos, because I would've taken Jaime over one of them, I can't over both. That's too much.

So yes...better. 

Tywin, Thanos and Kratos vs Batman, Joker and Hope Van Dyne (Not Nadia, I'm not giving you Nadia. You have to think.)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Relax! So was I! No argument today. :smile2:

I was going to give you an even easier one and a "Nope" for a response, but I went in the other direction.

Tywin, Thanos, and Kratos vs. Hsien-Ko and Doraemon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tywin, Thanos, and Kratos vs The OG Might Morphin Power Rangers: Jason, Kimberly, Tommy, Trini, Zach, Billy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tywin, Thanos, and Kratos over a bunch of lame Power Rangers.

Tywin, Thanos, and Kratos vs the crew of Jackass


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tywin, Thanos, Kratos vs The cast of Modern Family


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tywin, Thanos, and Kratos vs Jeffrey "The Dude" Lebowski, Walter Sobchak and Donny


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tywin, Thanos, and Kratos vs. Lena Luthor and Fallon Carrington...



...and Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lena Luthor, Fallon Carrinton, and Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp vs Cliff Huxtable


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really, Cliff Huxtable? You're gonna win by putting these mediocre looking women against a fucking rapist? fpalm Bad enough you even picked them in the first place...

Kinda says a lot about their lack of appeal that you know that's the only way they'll possibly win.

The crappy soap opera actors and Wasp vs Spider-Man, Venom and Carnage


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spider-Man, Venom and Carnage vs Megatron


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *The crappy soap opera actors and Wasp vs Spider-Man, Venom and Carnage*


Thank you for not adding a pejorative adjective to Wasp.


Spider-Man, Venom, and Carnage vs. Mysterio, Zatanna, and Constantine


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Thank you for not adding a pejorative adjective to Wasp.


Overhyped.

Mysterio, Zatanna and with a complete carry job of two useless characters, Constantine. 

Mysterio, Zatanna and Constantine vs Thor, Superman and Wonder Woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mysterio, Zatanna, and Constantine vs. Majin Buu, Vegeta, and Bulma


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wouldn't have said anything if you didn't. :shrug

Thank God my smiley's back.

Mysterio, Zatanna and Constantine vs Doctor Strange, Thor and Captain America


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:shrug :shrug :shrug :shrug Excellent. :shrug :shrug :shrug :shrug

Mysterio, Zatanna and Constantine









vs. Barnabas Collins and Blade


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really? 

Mysterio, Zatanna and Constantine vs Doctor Strange, Wong and Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn. You got me.

Doctor Strange, Wong, and Clea vs. The Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I had to get you because I wanted to get away from that pairing, but it had to be something I wouldn't object to, which only left one option.

I don't know shit about Clea but I'll vote for Doctor Strange, Wong and Clea, even though I like the first Guardians movie more than the first Doctor Strange movie. 

The Stranges vs Odin, Thor and Loki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange, Wong, and Clea vs. Doom Patrol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Strange, Wong, and Clea vs Power Rangers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange, Wong, and Clea vs. Electra Woman and Dyna Girl


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Strange, Wong, and Clea vs Godzilla


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO!

Who wants to answer that?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> NO!
> 
> Who wants to answer that?


ANSWER ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> ANSWER ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


NEVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Really, Cliff Huxtable? You're gonna win by putting these mediocre looking women against a fucking rapist? fpalm Bad enough you even picked them in the first place...
> 
> Kinda says a lot about their lack of appeal that you know that's the only way they'll possibly win.
> 
> The crappy soap opera actors and Wasp vs Spider-Man, Venom and Carnage


LOL Dude!!!

There are people on this board voting for Chris Benoit, a double murderer, in the 'Which wrestler is/was better' thread and you actually think people on here are going to be scared away from Cliff Freaking Huxtable? ROFL! 

If I really wanted to tank this for my favorites I could've put them up against some irrelevant character like Ninji from the Super Mario series or, Judy from Family Matter, or some characters from VR Troopers or The Mystic Knights of Tir Na Nog, etc. I wouldn't pick someone who was a main character on a show that was #1 5 straight seasons. Especially on this board where you never know.


With that said. 


Godzilla vs. Raphael, Michaelangelo, Donatello, and Leonardo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ninja Turtles vs Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

vs. 

Sailor Senshi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Ninja Turtles vs Batman


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


Ninja Turtles vs. Herbert West (Combs)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Turtles, although I can't seriously believe somebody voted for those clowns over Batman.

I'm sad. 

TMNT vs Daredevil, who the Turtles are based on, so you have to pick him, because...that's how this works.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I did vote for them over Batman... I was not thinking.

Daredevil vs. Jessica Jones


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Daredevil vs Black Canary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Canary vs. Huntress


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Black Canary vs Spider-Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Canary vs.

Sailor Senshi


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Black Canary vs Captain America


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain America vs. Doctor Strange 

Make good choices...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Captain America vs Iron Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I did vote for them over Batman... I was not thinking.
> 
> Daredevil vs. Jessica Jones


But you still did it.

Captain America vs Spider-Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Captain America vs Iron Man


That's the opposite of what I said!

Captain America vs. Dick Tracy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Captain America vs Superman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Superman vs. Supergirl and her BFF, Nadia van Dyne/Wasp


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Supergirl and Wasp vs Captain Marvel and The Atom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Supergirl and Wasp/Nadia van Dyne vs. Scarlet Witch and Vision


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scarlet Witch and Vision vs Zatanna and Red Tornado


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What?! 

Scarlet Witch and Vision vs. Mister Miracle and Big Barda, the greatest superhero romance ever


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mister Miracle and Big Barda vs Darksied


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mister Miracle and Big Barda vs. The Sinister Six (original)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mister Miracle and Big Barda are your eternal champions! Good stuff!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mister Miracle and Big Barda vs Asuka and Doctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka Kazama and Doctor Strange vs. The Mad Hatter (Batman)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No. The good Asuka. Not the shitty Tekken character.










She's a tv and video game character, so this is official.

Asuka and Doctor Strange vs Batman and Kairi Sane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ah, heck. Let's do this.

Asuka and Doctor Strange vs. The Undertaker and The Cryptkeeper


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka and Doctor Strange vs Thor and Darkseid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka and Doctor Strange vs. Daisuke Jigen and Golgo 13


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Of course I'll take the two characters I've never heard of even a single time over the greatest wrestler ever and the best character in the MCU.

Asuka and Doctor Strange vs Sephiroth vs Dante from DMC


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka and Doctor Strange vs. Asuka Kazama and Doctor Strange (1978 TV version)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:lmao

Asuka and Doctor Strange vs Asuka and the birthday boy, Jason Voorhees. I didn't even know until I saw it trending on Twitter.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Asuka and Jason

Asuka and Jason Voorhees vs Freddy Krueger and Pinhead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka and Jason vs. Becky Lynch and Dr. Giggles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka and Jason.

Asuka is doing a carry job of Jason, but it's worth noting that Jason is my main in MK X, meaning I love him in at least one capacity. Feel free to add and play me on PS4, if you have MK X. @Kratosx23

EDIT - Not a carry job on this one, though. I don't know who Dr. Giggles is, and I'd take Jason over Becky any day of the week, with or without Asuka.

Asuka and Jason vs Joker and Harley Quinn, general versions apply. Which won't matter because Asuka and Jason are winning.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka and Jason vs. AJ Styles and Takeshi Hongo/Kamen Rider #1


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka and Jason vs Leatherface and Michael Myers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka and Jason vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin and Sadako Yamamura


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Asuka and Jason vs Kana and Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka and Jason over Stone Cold and whoever that is.

Asuka and Jason vs Tywin Lannister and Nadia Van Dyne


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Asuka and Jason vs Asuka and Kana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka and Jason. Let's not be ridiculous.

Asuka and Jason vs. Carmella and The Wolf Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka and Jason. I already have Asuka's ultimate form, I don't need an inferior version that's not as interesting to go along with it.

Asuka and Jason vs Iron Man and Lex Luthor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka and Jason vs. Alexa Bliss and Blacula/Mamuwalde


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Asuka and Jason vs Asuka (2k18) and Asuka (Smackdown)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka and Jason vs. Asuka, Asuka Kazama, Asuka Mizunokoji, Asuka Langley Soryu, and Asuka Honda


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Asuka, Asuka Kazama, Asuka Mizunokoji, Asuka Langley Soryu, and Asuka Honda vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka, Asuka Kazama, Asuka Mizunokoji, Asuka Langley Soryu, and Asuka Honda vs. GTO and Thanos


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Asuka, Asuka Kazama, Asuka Mizunokoji, Asuka Langley Soryu, and Asuka Honda vs Asuka and Kana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka, Asuka Kazama, Asuka Mizunokoji, Asuka Langley Soryu, and Asuka Honda vs. All the X-Men


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Asuka, Asuka Kazama, Asuka Mizunokoji, Asuka Langley Soryu, and Asuka Honda vs Ultra Instinct Asuka


All hail Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka, Asuka Kazama, Asuka Mizunokoji, Asuka Langley Soryu, and Asuka Honda vs. Every anime character not named Asuka


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

You are asking me to choose between the likes of Monkey d Asuka, Great Teacher Asuka, Cowboy Asuka and actual Asuka with bunch of Asuka's?

Asuka, Asuka Kazama, Asuka Mizunokoji, Asuka Langley Soryu, and Asuka Honda vs Kana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kana vs. The New Mutants


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Pff easy

Kana vs Asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka. The ultimate, more developed super form of Kana.

Asuka vs Asuka Kazama


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! IT'S A SIN!!!!!!!! IT'S A SIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!




















Asuka vs. Carmella and Swamp Thing


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What?

Asuka vs Constantine


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

John is kwell and all but no Asuka

Asuka vs Mary Jane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So... much... Asuka... endless Asuka... haunted by... Asuka...

Asuka... AsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsuka












Asuka vs. Zatanna

AsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsukaAsukaasukaasukaASuKaAsuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There's never enough Asuka. She's the gift that keeps on giving.



















Asuka vs The Avengers and the Justice League


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Avengers/League

Avengers/League vs The Presence


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BOOOOO!

Well, The Avengers and the Justice League are super amazing, so I can accept it. Not really, though. 

The Avengers and The Justice League vs Asuka and every Game of Thrones character.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Avengers/League vs. The Universal Monsters


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Asuka is more powerful than Supes, more intelligent than Batman and better fighter than WW. She also stomps Avengers with ease.

Pfhttt. 

JL/AV vs Asuka


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Avengers and the League vs 









Kane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kane

We fight for NOD!

Kane vs Littlefinger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kane vs. Every character that has been played by Leslie Caron


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Guys dont get distracted with this planned attack.

Asuka vs Kane


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

JL/A

JL/A vs Emperor Joker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Avengers/League vs. The Universal Monsters


I'm surprised.

Emperor Joker vs Asuka


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Empress Asuka vs White King


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I can't believe I'm saying this, but...

STOP CHEATING FOR ASUKA!!

Emperor Joker vs. Galactus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Disloyalty is a capital offense. 

Asuka over The White King, Emperor Joker, or Galactus

Asuka vs Dr. Doom


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

EJ

Emperor Joker vs Michaels Demiurgos

Sigh

Asuka vs Eternity


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Eternity is cool but Asuka stomps

Asuka vs Jon Snow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka vs. Sephiroth, Wesker, and Daenerys

@Styles#Bliss-Nz


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Asuka

Asuka vs. Detective Inspector Yang Naing Lee (Jackie Chan)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why not...

Detective Inspector Yang Naing Lee vs. Lee (Enter the Dragon)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lee (Enter The Dragon) vs Neo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lee (Enter The Dragon) vs. Golden Swallow (Come Drink with Me/Golden Swallow)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bruce Lee

Bruce Lee vs IP Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lee vs. Yuki Kashima/Lady Snowblood


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Bruce Lee

Bruce Lee (early 1970s movie version) vs. Chuck Norris (modern meme version)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bruce Lee vs. Joker (Romero)


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bruce Lee 

Bruce Lee vs. Tony Montana


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Bruce Lee 

Bruce Lee vs White Goodman (Dodgeball)


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Bruce Lee 

Bruce Lee vs. Will Smith (Fresh Prince)


----------

